# Wolfcraft 4525404 Drill Guide Attachment for 1/4-Inch or 3/8-Inch Drills



## lab7654

Kind of a shame if this is a bad product, I can think of dozens of times when this would have saved the day. Hopefully they get the kinks sorted out so I can buy one.


----------



## RussellAP

I'm going to have a look and see if there is a place where I can lube it, but it looks like it's just not up to the task of a 1" hole. It was being drilled in particle board, about 2 inches thick, which is pretty demanding. It would likely be okay for smaller stuff.


----------



## Dusty56

What do the manufacturers recommend the largest drill bit size be to use on this rig ?
I have the older style that the drill mounts directly into , versus attaching the drill to this second chuck spindle.
Probably not as accurate (90*) as this model though.
There doesn't appear to be much of a bearing surface on the Wolfcraft model…probably intended for occasional use by a hobbiest that only owns a 1/4" or 3/8" hand drill.

This guy managed to break his…


----------



## Gshepherd

There has been times I thought of getting one of these and thanks to you I will rethink a better way…...


----------



## tierraverde

IMO,

I haven't found any product Wolfcraft produces to be useful. The quality is just not there. Good ideas, but poor execution


----------



## Racer2007

I got one like this and it is pretty much junk when you try to do angle drilling and the 90 deg just dosen't seem to stay locked , I wish I could find an old porta-line unit like I used to have, they don't do much for angles but they sure worked good for 90 deg stuff.


----------



## mountainaxe

I purchased an old Portalign rig from eBay for a few $ a while ago and it works great for what it's intended to do. There's one on-line now for 99 cents. I've attached mine to a 3/8" drill I had sitting around. Why spend the cash on a new Wolfcraft (that doesn't work well) when you can get something more substantial on the cheap?


----------



## Mip

I got my Grandfather's old portalign jig and have used it on a variety of jobs. The thing works great and at a better price than what mountainaxe got his for: free. I just used it for boring holes in a couple of end tables. The top was to big to fit under a drill press since I was drilling in the exact middle and the portalign saved the day. It's a simple well bit jig and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## PaulHWood

I have this and it is light duty at best, I think your better off making a jig for drilling holes


----------

